

Show HN: New Python Job Board - cmalpeli
http://www.pythonjobs.com/

======
briancurtin
What do you plan to offer over the free job board on python.org to make it
worth $249? <http://www.python.org/community/jobs/>

------
venus

      1. acquire a jobsy sounding domain name
      2. create a job board for it in about 2 minutes using www.jobboard.io
      3. charge $250 for 45 days on your job board
      4. profit???

------
zalew
how to search/filter by location? are there any jobs outside of usa?

~~~
cmalpeli
Since we are so niche we won't ever have a huge set of jobs - expectation is
you will be able to scan down the list quite easily.

~~~
zalew
taking a glance at python.org, djangogigs and SO, looks like you are missing
quite a lot of jobs in there. and 2 of them have location filtering.

------
johns
I'm a big fan of niche job boards (I run api-jobs.com). I think the pricing
might be a little high without some broader distribution though. For instance,
featured listings on my site are syndicated on ProgrammableWeb.

Either way if you can find an untapped niche, they're pretty easy to run for
passive income.

~~~
cmalpeli
Great site BTW...

------
tr1ke
I have a pretty good geographical specific domain name which makes use of the
word Java (there's a massive java market here).

I am worried that if I go live with my niche java jobs board that I will get a
DMCA / cease and desist from Oracle as it's their trademark.

Any thoughts?

------
cmalpeli
If you are interested in promoting your job for free - email us at
info(at)pythonjobs.com

------
swah
No offense, but the copy looks a bit like it was automatically generated.

~~~
cmalpeli
Only our copy writing robot will be offended....he will be shot.

~~~
swah
Ok! If it mentioned skills more specific than Python it would look less
robotic :)

------
citricsquid
on jobboard.io the bottom of the hero unit is sticking out:
<http://i.imgur.com/Kz9Cg.png> (chrome v23 windows 7)

~~~
cmalpeli
Thx. Believe it or not that was intentional, but reflecting back perhaps not
the best decision.

------
benhalllondon
Response Headers: Server:thin 1.5.0 codename Knife

ಠ_ಠ

~~~
cmalpeli
Heroku...

------
TommyDANGerous
Pretty cool.

